# OROLOGIO e ora legale/solare. [RISOLTO]

## adam_z

In KDE non ho trovato la possibilità di impostare l'ora come legale o solare.

E' possibile farlo?

GRAZIELast edited by adam_z on Tue Feb 21, 2006 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io ho avuto solamente problemi affidando la gestione dell'ora a kde. Per cui ho evitato di usarlo ed ho invece seguito la guida, facendo gestire il tempo e le varie timezones al sistema. Qui puoi leggere come fare. E' molto semplice ed intuitivo. 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

Ti suggerisco l'uso di local come valore. 

Tramite poi il comando 

```
rc-update -s | grep clock 
```

 assicurati che queste impostazioni vengano caricate al boot. Se così non fosse, con il comando 

```
rc-update -a clock boot
```

 poni rimedio

PS: puoi leggere tutta la guida così da poter avere tutto il tuo sistema in italiano, se lo vuoi.

----------

## bandreabis

Come evitare che kde gestisca l'orario?

Io ho local e clock al boot.

Ma riaccendendo oggi il PC ho trovato l'orario di nuovo un'ora indietro.

----------

## Dun

Idem.

Purtroppo son costretto a tenere l'orologio del bios su local (dual boot) e mi sa che cosi' il cambio d'ora me lo scordo  :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

Ora pare funzionare:

 *Quote:*   

> # If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time
> 
> # during shutdown, then say "yes" here.
> 
> CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

 

----------

## Kernel78

Io uso semplicemente openntp   :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io uso semplicemente openntp  

 

Anche io, ma quando c'è stato il cambio dell'ora nei log mi segnalava che non riconosceva come corretto il numero di secondi "di aggiustamento" (brr.... che italiano al mattino) che riceveva dal server.

E così ho aggiornato l'ora a mano   :Sad: 

----------

## GiRa

Lasciando le macchine accese al momento del cambio d'ora il tutto funge altrimenti si deve fare a mano.

----------

## randomaze

 *Dun wrote:*   

> Purtroppo son costretto a tenere l'orologio del bios su local (dual boot) e mi sa che cosi' il cambio d'ora me lo scordo 

 

E' così complesso usare la stessa procedura che si usa per la sveglia di cucina?

Due volte all'anno entrare nel BIOS e impostare la nuova ora... facile, no?

I più pigri (o quelli che non vogliono fare il reboot della macchina perché altrimenti perdono la gara a chi ha l'uptime più lungo, o quelli che voglioni il tutto automatico anche se impiegano 5 ore a mettere su l'automatismo per risparmiare 5 minuti due volte all'anno) possono usare ntp o rdate e, dopo, con hwclock sincronizzare anche il BIOS  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> I più pigri (o quelli che non vogliono fare il reboot della macchina perché altrimenti perdono la gara a chi ha l'uptime più lungo, o quelli che voglioni il tutto automatico anche se impiegano 5 ore a mettere su l'automatismo per risparmiare 5 minuti due volte all'anno) possono usare ntp o rdate e, dopo, con hwclock sincronizzare anche il BIOS 

 

LA mia configurazione di openntpd è questa

```
# grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*$|^[[:space:]]*(#|!|;|//))' /etc/ntpd.conf

servers europe.pool.ntp.org

# grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*$|^[[:space:]]*(#|!|;|//))' /etc/conf.d/ntpd

NTPD_HOME=/var/empty

NTPD_OPTS="-s"
```

e dubito che persino il più utonto tra gli utonti riuscirebbe a impiegare 5 ore a replicarla (conteggiando anche una pausa pranzo di due ore).

P.S. se tu sei riuscito a impiegarci 5 ore non considerare questo post come un attacco personale nei tuoi confronti  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> dubito che persino il più utonto tra gli utonti riuscirebbe a impiegare 5 ore a replicarla (conteggiando anche una pausa pranzo di due ore).

 

Era, ovviamente, un esagerazione  :Razz: 

Io, in generale, preferisco dare un rdate ogni tanto  :Wink: 

----------

## klaimath

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   dubito che persino il più utonto tra gli utonti riuscirebbe a impiegare 5 ore a replicarla (conteggiando anche una pausa pranzo di due ore). 
> 
> Era, ovviamente, un esagerazione 
> 
> Io, in generale, preferisco dare un rdate ogni tanto 

 

Allora non sono il solo ad avere problemi con l'ora ... in particolare, le guide le ho seguite tutte, ma il solo modo per avere l'ora corretta è mettere un'alias in '/etc/profile' (alias date='date -u') altrimenti ho sempre l'orologio un'ora indietro anche se nel bios è impostato correttamente.

[/b]

----------

## gutter

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> ma il solo modo per avere l'ora corretta è mettere un'alias in '/etc/profile' (alias date='date -u') altrimenti ho sempre l'orologio un'ora indietro anche se nel bios è impostato correttamente.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   dubito che persino il più utonto tra gli utonti riuscirebbe a impiegare 5 ore a replicarla (conteggiando anche una pausa pranzo di due ore). 
> 
> Era, ovviamente, un esagerazione 
> 
> Io, in generale, preferisco dare un rdate ogni tanto 

 

Certo, c'è chi preferisce fare le cose a mano, io preferisco che sia il pc a farle per me.

----------

## CarloJekko

ragazzi qualsiasi server metto in ntpconf mi dice sempre:

```
28 Mar 11:24:59 ntpdate[26003]: no server suitable for synchronization found

```

i server che ho provato sono molteplici tra i quali europe.pool.ntp.org o ntp1.ien.it... io credo che sia questo cavolo di fastweb e la sua rete NAT !

----------

## Kernel78

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> ragazzi qualsiasi server metto in ntpconf mi dice sempre:
> 
> ```
> 28 Mar 11:24:59 ntpdate[26003]: no server suitable for synchronization found
> 
> ...

 

Scusa ma perchè non usi openntpd ?

----------

## CarloJekko

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   ragazzi qualsiasi server metto in ntpconf mi dice sempre:
> 
> ```
> 28 Mar 11:24:59 ntpdate[26003]: no server suitable for synchronization found
> 
> ...

 

ok mo va

 :Smile: 

----------

## klaimath

risolto anche io ... avevo il bios 2 ore indietro

Cya

----------

## randomaze

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Oggi ho acceso il pc alle 13.58 ora reale e l'orologio segnava le 13.24 ... non so più dove mettere le mani.

 

Il BIOS é corretto?

Hai provato a rimuovere il file /etc/adjtime?

----------

## klaimath

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   Oggi ho acceso il pc alle 13.58 ora reale e l'orologio segnava le 13.24 ... non so più dove mettere le mani. 
> 
> Il BIOS é corretto?
> 
> Hai provato a rimuovere il file /etc/adjtime?

 

Scusa ho sbagliato io a fare l'edit del post precedente. No non lo era corretto il bios ma 2 ore indietro anche se il perchè rimane un mistero visto che fino a pochi giorni fa funzionava correttamente.

----------

## randomaze

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Scusa ho sbagliato io a fare l'edit del post precedente. No non lo era corretto il bios ma 2 ore indietro anche se il perchè rimane un mistero visto che fino a pochi giorni fa funzionava correttamente.

 

Continuo a non avere le idee chiare:

mancano 2 ore esatte?

"Fino a pochi giorni fa" significa la notte tra sabato e domenica? O prima/Dopo?

Cosa segna il BIOS? E linux? E l'altro (se c'é) sistema operativo? E l'orologio in cucina

Cosa hai impostato come TZ?

Quali settaggi hai usato per il clock?

----------

## klaimath

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Continuo a non avere le idee chiare:
> 
> 

 

Anche io

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mancano 2 ore esatte?
> 
> 

 

No mi rimane indietro di un'ora

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Fino a pochi giorni fa" significa la notte tra sabato e domenica? O prima/Dopo?
> 
> 

 

No intendo almeno un 15/20 giorni fa. Prima funzionava benissimo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa segna il BIOS? 
> 
> 

 

Il bios segna l'ora esatta 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E linux? 
> 
> 

 

Esattamente un'ora indietro

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E l'altro (se c'é) sistema operativo? 
> 
> 

 

Non c'è

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E l'orologio in cucina
> 
> 

 

La stessa ora del bios

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa hai impostato come TZ?
> 
> 

 

Se per TZ intendi Time Zone ho impostato Europe/Rome

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quali settaggi hai usato per il clock?
> 
> 

 

Questi:

link simbolico

```

ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome /etc/localtime

```

/etc/conf.d/clock

```

CLOCK="UTC"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Rome"

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

```

```

rc-update add clock boot

```

Cya

----------

## randomaze

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/clock
> 
> ```
> 
> CLOCK="UTC"
> ...

 

Se nel BIOS c'é l'ora corrente (localtime) CLOCK dovrebbe essere impostato a localtime.

Se nel BIOS c'é l'ora di Greenwich (nota come GMT o UTC)) CLOCK dovrebbe essere impostato a UTC.

Poi, almeno fino alla soluzione dei problemi, io imposterei il SYNC a "no". Giusto per avere qualche certezza dalla vita  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## klaimath

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se nel BIOS c'é l'ora corrente (localtime) CLOCK dovrebbe essere impostato a localtime.
> 
> Se nel BIOS c'é l'ora di Greenwich (nota come GMT o UTC)) CLOCK dovrebbe essere impostato a UTC.
> ...

 

Praticamente mi suggerisci di rimettere le cose come le avevo messe quando installai Gentoo ... anche se poi si è sbalestrato tutto.

----------

## randomaze

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Praticamente mi suggerisci di rimettere le cose come le avevo messe quando installai Gentoo ... anche se poi si è sbalestrato tutto.

 

Beh se vuoi é un "suggerimento". Ma il fatto che sia riportato in tutte le guide e nei commenti di /etc/conf.d/clock dovrebbe far pensare che l'eventuale errore di configurazione non é li, non credi?

----------

## guerro

Forse posso aiutarvi...

Il problema credo sia dato anche dal kernel (2.6.19-rx, l'utima stabile per intenderci) per lo meno sulla mia macchina è quello...   ...lo puoi verificare con "hwclock" se questo non ti permette nemmeno di visualizzare l'ora perchè il device non è disponibile allora è proprio il kernel.

Infatti ho letto in giro che il 2.6.19 e 2.6.20 hanno problemi nella gestione del clock perchè pare si incasinino quando fanno variazioni per il risparmio energetico della CPU....

Io ho risolto con "NTP" anche se non mi piace avere un sistema non perfettamente funzionante, ma al momento credo sia l'unica soluzione praticabile.

----------

## klaimath

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   Praticamente mi suggerisci di rimettere le cose come le avevo messe quando installai Gentoo ... anche se poi si è sbalestrato tutto. 
> 
> Beh se vuoi é un "suggerimento". Ma il fatto che sia riportato in tutte le guide e nei commenti di /etc/conf.d/clock dovrebbe far pensare che l'eventuale errore di configurazione non é li, non credi?

 

Forse ho letto male io ma "local" dovrebbe servire solo nel caso del dualboot che io non ho

----------

## klaimath

 *guerro wrote:*   

> Forse posso aiutarvi...
> 
> Il problema credo sia dato anche dal kernel (2.6.19-rx, l'utima stabile per intenderci) per lo meno sulla mia macchina è quello...   ...lo puoi verificare con "hwclock" se questo non ti permette nemmeno di visualizzare l'ora perchè il device non è disponibile allora è proprio il kernel.
> 
> Infatti ho letto in giro che il 2.6.19 e 2.6.20 hanno problemi nella gestione del clock perchè pare si incasinino quando fanno variazioni per il risparmio energetico della CPU....
> ...

 

Pare che il kernel sia ok ... hwclock mi ritorna questo

```

gio 29 mar 2007 16:00:25 CEST  -0.798666 secondi

```

----------

## Scen

Attento che un elemento di "disturbo" potrebbe essere il file /etc/adjtime.

Fai 2-3 volte questo passaggio, x assicurarti che sia tutto apposto

cancellazione del file /etc/adjtime

verifica e impostazione data/ora sistema (manualmente o tramite rdate/ntp)

hwclock --systohc

verifica orologio hardware con hwclock --show

----------

## klaimath

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Attento che un elemento di "disturbo" potrebbe essere il file /etc/adjtime.
> 
> Fai 2-3 volte questo passaggio, x assicurarti che sia tutto apposto
> 
> cancellazione del file /etc/adjtime
> ...

 

grazie mille pare si andato apposto

----------

## bandreabis

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Attento che un elemento di "disturbo" potrebbe essere il file /etc/adjtime.
> 
> Fai 2-3 volte questo passaggio, x assicurarti che sia tutto apposto
> 
> cancellazione del file /etc/adjtime
> ...

 

A me capita questo:

 *Quote:*   

> # date
> 
> gio mar 29 21:37:58 CEST 2007

 

 *Quote:*   

> # hwclock --systohc
> 
> Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.
> 
> Use the --debug option to see the details of our search for an access method.

 

 *Quote:*   

> # hwclock --debug
> 
> hwclock da util-linux-2.12r
> 
> hwclock: Non riuscita l'apertura di /dev/rtc, errno=16: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata.
> ...

 

----------

## Scen

@bandreabis: nella configurazione del kernel, in

```

Device Drivers  --->

    Character devices  --->

```

devi DESELEZIONARE

```

< > Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

```

e abilitare le nuove voci che compaiono

```

<*> Generic /dev/rtc emulation

[*]   Extended RTC operation

```

----------

## GiRa

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Forse ho letto male io ma "local" dovrebbe servire solo nel caso del dualboot che io non ho

 

Sbagliato, local piuttosto che UTC va impostato a seconda di come hai l'orogolgio del BIOS: orario locale oppure quello GMT.

----------

